# Maven Repository angeben



## Olel (2. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Build-Umgebung auf Basis von Maven 2 verwenden. Darin möchte ich u.a. auch FindBugs einbauen. Wenn ich in meiner Projekt-POM nun das Findbugs-Maven-Plugin definiere,


```
<plugin>
        <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
        <artifactId>findbugs-maven-plugin</artifactId>
        <configuration>
          <threshold>Normal</threshold>
          <effort>Max</effort>
        </configuration>
      </plugin>
```

wird offenbar eine veraltete Version davon verwendet. Im generierten Report steht etwas von Version 1.2.1, was sich wahrscheinlich auf die verwendete FindBugs-Version bezieht und nicht auf die Version des Maven-Plugins. Es gibt aber für beides aktuellere Versionen (2.0 bzw. 1.3.5).

Die Ursache dafür dürfte sein, dass das Default-Repository (http://repo1.maven.org) keine neuere Version des FindBugs-Maven-Plugins enthält. Nun gibt es aber auch ein Repository von Codehaus (Hersteller des Plugins). Wie kann ich deren Repository zusätzlich zum Default-Repository verwenden?

Ich habe schon im Netz gesucht, aber dort finde ich nur Anleitungen zum Aufsetzen eines eigenen Repositories. Das brauche ich aber (im Moment) noch nicht. Ich möchte nur mehrere Remote-Repositories parallel durchsuchen. Ist das möglich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Ole


----------



## torax13 (3. September 2008)

Ja, das sollte gehen. Du kannst direkt unter <project> Repositories definieren (hier aus einem Beispiel pom vom Wicket:

```
<repositories>
		<repository>
			<id>wicket-stuff.org</id>
			<url>http://wicketstuff.org/maven/repository/</url>
			<snapshots>
				<enabled>true</enabled>
			</snapshots>
		</repository>
    </repositories>
```


----------

